# What to do when no response on Ask RCI



## Keitht (Nov 27, 2005)

We have been advised not to 'bump' questions on the Ask RCI board as they are answered in chronological order.  I think that statement should be modified to "They are answered in chronological order if they are answered at all"

A question regarding the  claimed relationship between a company that cold called me and RCI was posted on 1st November and has not been answered.  Several other more recent posts have been replied to.
How difficult can it be for RCI to give a simple Yes or No reply to a question about whether or not the statement made to me by this company is genuine?

If RCI are only going to answer the 'easy' questions is there really any benefit to RCI membership from the existence of the Ask RCI forum?


----------



## merc (Nov 28, 2005)

I've got to agree with this observation on the type of answers given or not.  There is no sense for "Madge" to just massage basic information over and over with Orwellian doublespeak, and if the type of more serious policy questions members are concerned with are taboo, why bother pretending there is a portal for answers?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 28, 2005)

Keith - 

Can you provide more info. I see only one question on that forum by you around that time - posted on October 20. Madge responded on November 1, suggesting a plan of action for you to get a better answer than she could give.

Is there a different post to which you are referring? The only other one I can find with a question you posed was at the bottom of this thread on November 19, to wihch Madge hasn't gotten to yet.

If either of you have specific examples of questions that have gone unanswered, speak up!


----------



## Dave M (Nov 28, 2005)

Keitht said:
			
		

> If RCI are only going to answer the 'easy' questions is there really any benefit to RCI membership from the existence of the Ask RCI forum?



Absolutely! My RCI knowledge has been enriched significantly by reading answers to questions on that forum.

Will every answer satisfy everyone? Of course not! That won't happen for any service company. But would you suggest that RCI disappear from TUG merely because some of the more difficult or controversial questions are not answered the way some people would prefer? That would disappoint many who have been stymied until Madge answered questions posed there!


----------



## Keitht (Nov 28, 2005)

Dave M said:
			
		

> Keith -
> 
> Can you provide more info. I see only one question on that forum by you around that time - posted on October 20. Madge responded on November 1, suggesting a plan of action for you to get a better answer than she could give.
> 
> ...



I owe Madge an apology on this one.  As Dave says, she has answered.  Somehow I missed it although I thought I had set to subscribe.  I will provide her with as much more info as I can.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 28, 2005)

Keep in mind, Keith, that she has suggested you provide the details through e-mail to have the proper group do the research.


----------

